# Quantum of Solace



## dge

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous le titre du prochain James Bond "Quantum of Solace" ? 
Je sais que "solace" peut se traduire par "consolation" ou "soulagement" mais "quantum" me pose problème dans ce contexte.
Any suggestions ?

Thank you


----------



## Benours

Je dirais qu'il s'agit d'un temps impartit, bien définit et court. Peut de place pour ce genre de considérations avec James... Peut-être y accordera-t-il son attention, mais pour une durée donnés après quoi les choses reprendront leur cours normal.

Pures spéculations


----------



## aureliaweil

pourquoi ne pas tenter de le traduire  si réelement il le fallait par....."pas d'excès de pitiée"


----------



## Corsicum

J’aurais la réaction inverse, *Quantum *est top beau !

*"Les Quantum de pitié de James …"*

Si j’ai bien compris le sens ?
Mais il est probable que les Francophones soient moins friands de Latin que ne le sont les Anglophones qui peuvent être félicités pour leur goût des formules Latines très pertinentes et concises.
(…paradoxe : je n’ai peut être pas ou mal compris celle ci !)


----------



## Idiha

hello everyone 
consolation quantique?????
really a guess without thinking, does it make any sense?


----------



## leicesterman

_Un soupçon de réconfort_ est l'idée ici, car _quantum _est, en physique, la plus petite mesure indivisible (l'idée du titre original est qu'il y a une part infime de soulagement, de réconfort).


----------



## rocknroll52

To me the word "quantum" does not imply a miniscule amount


----------



## archijacq

selon Wikipedia:
Ian Fleming says that if you don't have a *quantum of solace* in your relationship then the relationship is over. It's *that spark of niceness* in a relationship that if you don't have you might as well give up


----------



## rocknroll52

I dont think "spark of niceness" really works for "quantum of solace" despite what wikipedia says!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Il faudrait songer à rendre le jeu de mots : Quantum est le nom de l'oganisation terroriste contre laquelle James lutte. Dans cette optique, je propose
_Un quantum de réconfort,_
_SOS Quantum._


----------



## xtrasystole

_'Quantum n'a que l'amour...'_


----------



## Cath.S.

xtrasystole said:


> _'Quantum n'a que l'amour...'_




J'ose :
_Quantum trop humain._


----------



## PatBParis

As if it is a story about vengeance I would think quantum is the quantity of satisfaction you can get from doing things (without being able to quantify them)by extension I would have translated into French : "le prix de la vengeance".


----------



## archijacq

PatBParis said:


> As if it is a story about vengeance I would think quantum is the quantity of satisfaction you can get from doing things (without being able to quantify them)by extension I would have translated into French : "le prix de la vengeance".



c'est exactement ça - il veut sa dose de vengeance pour faire son deuil:
"Bond is looking for his quantum of solace and that's what he wants, he *wants his closure"

*autre suggestion: "pour solde de tout compte"


----------



## Corsicum

archijacq said:


> autre suggestion: "pour solde de tout compte"


Dans ce cas je tente :
*« Pour solde de tout Quantum »*
Les deux expressions *« Quantum of solace »* et «* Solde de tout compte »* sont implicitement référencées.


----------



## Narvut

I propose a title which is not a translation but have more sens in French : "Lot de consolation".


----------



## toktintbat

Et pourquoi pas "Une larme de consolation", à ajouter au célèbre cocktail de Bond !


----------



## Narvut

pas mal du tout "une larme de consolation" mais pas assez viril pour Bond, un doigt de consolation,... peut-être


----------



## Narvut

en fait, "bien peu console" serait sûrement au plus près du texte, ou "un rien console", qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Je rappelle que le titre est un jeu de mots. Libre à vous de ne pas chercher à le rendre, bien entendu.


----------



## Narvut

dans ce cas un peu console ... de jeu !!! xtrasystole !
mais je rappelle que Quantum désigne une durée pendant laquelle un processus se réalise sans interruption. Un équivalent est time slice. Tranche de consolation : ça ne le fait pas non plus.


----------



## Cath.S.

Narvut said:
			
		

> Quantum désigne une durée pendant laquelle un processus se réalise sans interruption


En français _quantum _désigne la plus petite unité possible.

En physique, un quantum (mot latin signifiant « combien » et qui s'écrit « quanta » au pluriel) représente la plus petite mesure indivisible,


----------



## Narvut

la définition que j'ai donné n'est pas incompatible avec celle de egueule voir le site du cnrs Electrodynamique des systèmes simples - Lab. Kastler Brossel
pour les scientifiques seulement.


----------



## Cath.S.

Narvut said:


> la définition que j'ai donné n'est pas incompatible avec celle de egueule voir le site du cnrs Electrodynamique des systèmes simples - Lab. Kastler Brossel
> pour les scientifiques seulement.


Pas incompatible du tout, je voulais dire qu'en français ce mot existait aussi dans le même sens qu'en anglais (et que donc on pouvait éventuellement l'employer pour traduire le titre). Désolée si je n'ai pas été claire.


----------



## Isatsar

xtrasystole said:


> _'Quantum n'a que l'amour...'_



I just loooove that one!!


----------



## KiriX

Effectivement, il serait plus facile de traduire ce titre s’il n’y avait pas dedans ce jeu de mots assez _grand public_...
Pour ma part, je propose « Un rien/grain de soulagement » ou — pour rendre les paroles plus _jamesbondiennes_ — « Un rien/grain de _soulas_ » (à mon avis, le mot _solace_ provient justement de cet archaïsme français)... Quoique, ça fait fichtrement ringard 

Or, dans l’esprit de nos amis anglophones — manifestement, tous — un quantum représente plutôt une durée, je suggérerais alors — tout en insistant sur l’aspect infinitésimal du quatum — « Un _instant_ de soulagement »

Maintenant, pour continuer le délire — pourquoi pas « Le Quantum qui me soulageait » ?..  Special dédicace à Mr Bond de l'an 1977


----------



## Narvut

j'ai trouvé dans la revue Télérama la traduction suivante : Un moment de consolation que je trouve rapide et peu convaincante.
Pour tout dire si on veut traduire il faut aussi transposer ; donc pourquoi pas :
"quand ça soulage" ? qui a l'avantage d'un peu d'ironie et de cruauté à l'image du film qui ne pas paru aussi bon que le précédent, soit dit en passant.


----------



## KiriX

Narvut said:


> Pour tout dire si on veut traduire il faut aussi transposer


Quoi, un thème au saut lisse ?

Non, sans blagues, « Quand ça soulage » c'est super pas mal  Et personne aurait rigolé si on voyait ça sur un JCDecaux car ça fait des années qu'on connaît James et on sait qu'il rigole jamais avec ses titres


----------



## aureliaweil

et pourquoi pas "le moment d'apaisement"   apres avoir vu le film c est plus facile


----------



## Narvut

Très juste mais un peu long et un peu plat, trop lisse. Un titre doit être percutant et accrocheur à mon sens. De toute façon, Quantum of Solace a le mérite d'être un titre "international" qui, même s'il n'est pas compris par tout le monde "intrigue" suffisamment. Mais on finira par attendre le prochain film pour savoir s'il sera meilleur !


----------



## ph123ph456

Pour jouer aussi sur les mots en français et faire avancer le "chimilibilick", je proposera qq chose comme:
"Cantique du réconfort"
une piste qui pourrai sonner plus james bondienne.


----------



## Narvut

Bravo


----------



## alice2

_Quantum_ : nom latin signifiant 'combien de' (interrogation), une somme, 'autant', 'quel' (une quantité)...
Une quantité indéterminée, mais dictincte, v.g. _quanta_, qui ne veulent pas dire 'petits'.

Donc _Quantum of Solace _se traduirait : 
'Combien de  consolation/réconfort', 'Quel réconfort', 'Quelle consolation', 'Autant de réconfort/consolation'...

Complètement en latin : _Quantum solacii_.


----------



## dexterciyo

rocknroll52 said:


> To me the word "quantum" does not imply a miniscule amount



*quantum* |ˈkwɒntəm|
noun ( pl. *-ta* |-tə|)

*1* (Physics) a discrete quantity of energy proportional in magnitude to the frequency of the radiation it represents.
• an analogous discrete amount of any other physical quantity, such as momentum or electric charge.
• (Physiology) the unit quantity of acetylcholine released at a neuromuscular junction by a single synaptic vesicle, contributing a discrete small voltage to the measured end-plate potential.
*2* a required or allowed amount, esp. an amount of money legally payable in damages.
• a share or portion : _each man has only a quantum of compassion_.

ORIGIN mid 16th cent. (in the general sense [quantity] ): from Latin, neuter of _*quantus*_. Sense 1 dates from the early 20th cent.


----------



## alice2

I agree.
Quantum, a neutral noun, a quantity.
In Physics, quanta by opposition to a continuum like waves, I believe. A _discrete_ quantity.
Quantum as a neutral for quantus is the adjective : quantus, -a, -um.


----------



## TheCorum

Corsicum said:


> *"Les Quantum de pitié de James …"*



Un Quantum
Des Quanta

Non ?


Sinon, j'aime bien dans "le prix de la vengeance" la référence à la thématique de l'histoire, même si cela fait suranné et peut-être les termes "prix" et "vengeance" serait ici trop généraux.

Quantum Of Solace est ici effectivement la partie congrue de secret intérieur nécessaire a chacun en général, et à James en particulier dans cette aventure.


TC


----------



## Already-Seen

From the English Only Forum 
(esp. post #12 Ian Fleming's definition of the phrase and post #19 Daniel Craig's interpretation of it.) 

There's also an English/Spanish thread...


----------



## Narvut

Thank you : its very interesting and learn me a lot.


----------



## david.watty

Franchement, "Quantum of Solace" est un titre imbécile meme en anglais donc ca vaut pas peine de le traduire!


----------



## DomdeParis

Juste revu le film. 
Juste relu cette discussion.
J'en arrive à : "Un doigt de réconfort". 
Notamment pour les allusions au cocktail, et la gâchette.
Dominique Guillerm


----------



## alice2

DomdeParis said:


> Juste revu le film.
> Juste relu cette discussion.
> J'en arrive à : "Un doigt de réconfort".
> Notamment pour les allusions au cocktail, et la gâchette.
> Dominique Guillerm



Moment de répit ?


----------

